# Laptop Right-Angle Power Jack?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Has anyone come across a right-angle adaptor that would fit the Dell inspiron power jack?

The straight jack sticks out about 5cm from the side of the laptop with the cable, and I keep snagging it on the leg of the coffee table.

Would like to try and find a right-angle adaptor before I bust the socket connections on the motherboard.

Anyone come across one that would fit?

Google, in this case, it would seem, is not my friend.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

The snag is finding one with the right input / output wattage, voltage & amperage or KABOOM. Hot Chips anyone.:whistle:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

TBH, I'm just looking for a straight-through connector (plug the power adapter in to the right angle jack, plug that into the laptop).

Surprised I haven't found one yet.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Try Maplins.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Philz said:


> Try Maplins.


+1

but DO take note of futuristfan's advice!that info should be printed on your power adaptor/transformer?

hth


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Check eBay as you can get genuine ones pretty cheaply as the universal ones that Maplins sell can work out expensive


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*IF* you know the power requirements of the item (Volts and Amps) plus the dimensions of the existing plug, (inner pin and outer "sheath")you might just possibly be able to source a lead *ONLY* from RScom (google for them, then search site for DC power connectors or similar), a 2.5 mm (inner) one will handle up to 5A at 12V. This would be a lead with a plug on the end to connect to your existing Wall Wart power supply. :yes:

OTOH if you don't know what you're doing, ask your local friendly small computer shop, they may be able to replace the lead into the PSU for you with one of the RS ones.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

if its the largeish 12mm outside with the very small inner center its the same fitting as HP and theres is right angle so try one of them I think they are the same wattage and amps but you would have to check on that.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> Has anyone come across a right-angle adaptor that would fit the Dell inspiron power jack?
> 
> The straight jack sticks out about 5cm from the side of the laptop with the cable, and I keep snagging it on the leg of the coffee table.
> 
> ...


www.laptopbits.co.uk - i use these at work a lot, very good and fairly decent prices. Better option than getting any random old stuff on the net


----------

